
Stand with notepad plus plus developer - jordigh
https://github.com/notepad-plus-plus/notepad-plus-plus/issues/7461
======
jamil7
Can someone explain whats going on here? What started it? it's too hard to
figure it out through the issue spam.

~~~
jordigh
The CCP supporter are flooding the issues because of this:

[https://notepad-plus-plus.org/news/v781-free-uyghur-
edition/](https://notepad-plus-plus.org/news/v781-free-uyghur-edition/)

